# Almond Milk



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

So I'm buying normal milk and see beside it a carton of "Almond Milk." Why? What has the world come to? Milk does not come from almonds. You cannot milk an almond. I mean, holy hell, I can piss in a glass and call it beer ... doesn't make it true.

Rant done.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

It's all in the marketing. Bottled water ? Never heard if it until the 80's. 
Now there's an entire aisle of water for sale in every supermarket.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Logout said:


> It's all in the marketing. Bottled water ? Never heard if it until the 80's.
> Now there's an entire aisle of water for sale in every supermarket.


This is an excellent point. Growing up I never saw a bottle of water, because it came out of your sink or the drinking fountain, not a plastic bottle.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't know the cause yet but over the last year I have had to go Gluten free and now dairy free. One of the things I immediately
missed was just a simple bowl of cereal so my daughter introduced me to "Almond milk" and it actually was good! Prior to getting very sick
I was right there with you seeing products like almond milk and what is it and why do we need that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ReignMan said:


> This is an excellent point. Growing up I never saw a bottle of water, because it came out of your sink or the drinking fountain, not a plastic bottle.


As a child in the summertime we would stay outside from sun-up to sun-down. We never drank out of a glass or cup, when you got thirsty, you drank from the garden hose.

Mom wasn't;

A) going to let us come inside all dirty and sweaty and mess the house up

B) didn't want to wash glasses all day since we didn't have a dishwasher.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ReignMan said:


> So I'm buying normal milk and see beside it a carton of "Almond Milk." Why? What has the world come to? Milk does not come from almonds. You cannot milk an almond. I mean, holy hell, I can piss in a glass and call it beer ... doesn't make it true.
> 
> Rant done.


I was reading this thread to Mrs Slippy and she said that I better fess up and tell the truth...so yes, The Slippy's drink Almond Milk...we like both the Original and Vanilla flavor!

View attachment 13550


(Slippy hands over his Slippy Man Card and scurries away to give Mrs Slippy a pedicure...)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are many that can not drink Cows milk. Must be darn hard to milk an almond


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Don't know the cause yet but over the last year I have had to go Gluten free and now dairy free. One of the things I immediately
> missed was just a simple bowl of cereal so my daughter introduced me to "Almond milk" and it actually was good! Prior to getting very sick
> I was right there with you seeing products like almond milk and what is it and why do we need that.


And I'm not so much against almond "milk" but can we call it something else? Maybe "almond milk" sounds better than "almond juice" but either way I consider it an abomination of nature to attempt to milk an almond.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> As a child in the summertime we would stay outside from sun-up to sun-down. We never drank out of a glass or cup, when you got thirsty, you drank from the garden hose.
> 
> Mom wasn't;
> 
> ...


This made me grin. Been there and done that exactly growing up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evidently Almond Milk has been around for a lot longer than I realized. Here is a DIY to make you own.

How to Milk an Almond (fresh homemade almond milk, easy)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ever drink a glass of New Orleans tap water ? Made me want to pee in a glass and call it beer. Tasted like a mix of a burnt match, rotten eggs and creek water.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Ever drink a glass of New Orleans tap water ? Made me want to pee in a glass and call it beer. Tasted like a mix of a burnt match, rotten eggs and creek water.[/QUOTE
> 
> Is this where Dixie beer comes from? LOL


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

almond milk is all we use and have for years. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I was reading this thread to Mrs Slippy and she said that I better fess up and tell the truth...so yes, The Slippy's drink Almond Milk...we like both the Original and Vanilla flavor!
> 
> View attachment 13550
> 
> ...


Mods.......... *Please Immediately Move This Post To The Bunker* ........ Slippy is drunk, accidently inhaled some chemicals, or other wise not feeling himself. Perhaps this is all just a bad joke or he's delusional (Oh mercy, let's hope so and heaven forbid if there is some goat milk involved to!)....either way these thing must not be discussed in public by American Patriots.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> There are many that can not drink Cows milk. <snip>


That's why God invented goats !

Goats milk is delicious especially unpasteurized and ice cold.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Logout said:


> It's all in the marketing. Bottled water ? Never heard if it until the 80's.
> Now there's an entire aisle of water for sale in every supermarket.


 And an aisle full of idiots waiting to buy it. The guy who came up with that is a genius....water in a plastic bottle. Ka-Ching!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> And an aisle full of idiots waiting to buy it. The guy who came up with that is a genius....water in a plastic bottle. Ka-Ching!


What an oddity.....if I had the money and was an investor I would have laughed at him all the way to the parking lot after that sales proposal. I thought drinking out of a water hose was fine. Go figure huh?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Almond milk is for vegans!
View attachment 13573


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have some in the ice box. Think the Little Bride drinks it. Very healthy stuff. Cow milk is for baby cows. 
https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/almond-milk.html


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So then almond milk is for baby almonds?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Beats me, never had any. Why would I? Actually I rarely drink milk....... but love my cheese. My healthy drink of choice, other than water, is fresh juices. I am hooked on grapefruit, orange, and pomegranate.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> So then almond milk is for baby almonds?


No no. Its just an effort to wean humans off of cows milk. An intermediary step. When folks grow teeth thats a sign to quit suckling...quit drinking milk cause it causes Mama too much pain when the precious little skull full of mush bites her on the hooters. Now later in life some astute folks can be trained to mimic what the toothless tyke does..but it takes special training. I might could help if anybody wants to send five bucks for some tips. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to use lactaid for my tea, 1 oz.
Cannot drink any milk even the lactaid. 
They all result in diarrhea 15 min's from intake and extreem abdominal pain.
Tried the almond, does nothing for me and sucks in the tea.
Fallback is hot chocolate with non dairy creamer.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm lactose intolerant, although I don't care for the flavor of almond milk, I appreciate the fact there are a number of alternatives.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have to use lactaid for my tea, 1 oz.
> Cannot drink any milk even the lactaid.
> They all result in diarrhea 15 min's from intake and extreem abdominal pain.
> Tried the almond, does nothing for me and sucks in the tea.
> Fallback is hot chocolate with non dairy creamer.


??? Why do you want to mess up tea by adding dairy to it ???

Are you british? Cause I can't come up with any other reason why someone would want to put milk in their tea.

Just curious.


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

I love almond milk. To me, it tastes better than cow's milk. I have tried cashew milk and soy milk as well but almond milk is the best to me. Cashew milk is thicker and has even less calories than almond milk.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Putting canned Pet milk in the hot tea is a red dot deal. Not designed for Americans. Kindly straighten up as I advised my hump back brother a few times.


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't believe that someone else didn't post this first.
You know why they call it Almond Milk?
Because nobody would buy it if it was called nut juice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Novis said:


> I love almond milk. To me, it tastes better than cow's milk. I have tried cashew milk and soy milk as well but almond milk is the best to me. Cashew milk is thicker and has even less calories than almond milk.


And.........Novis, just who might you be?........... This has got to be one of the oddest intro post I have ever seen, and we have had some doozies. Tell us about yourself and why you are here over in the Intro thread. I assume it isn't for the fringe specialty milk drinkers?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> ??? Why do you want to mess up tea by adding dairy to it ???
> 
> Are you british? Cause I can't come up with any other reason why someone would want to put milk in their tea.
> 
> Just curious.


No not a Brit.
For Earl Grey and English Breakfast, none.
For Lipton's, a half oz. to none.
Why? I guess it is because I have been drinking it that way since about the age of five, parents did indoctrinate me that way.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

My house hold has been consuming Almond milk for over a year now. 
Makes better smoothies.
Great on oatmeal.
and from week-to-week the price is the same.

I think cows own the bull market and makes milk prices fluctuate.


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> And.........Novis, just who might you be?........... This has got to be one of the oddest intro post I have ever seen, and we have had some doozies. Tell us about yourself and why you are here over in the Intro thread. I assume it isn't for the fringe specialty milk drinkers?


LOL hi.

I am going to post in the intro section. I just saw this thread last night and since I do drink almond milk, I decided to post.


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> and from week-to-week the price is the same.


Yes, milk of all types is expensive. IRL, people look at me kind of weird when I drink almond milk and they tend to think it is pricier. Nope...all milk has really gone up in price....groceries in general have gone up.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

BTW, how much of your almond milk is actually almonds? Just like most things, it seems better to make your own, though not cheaper.

http://www.shape.com/healthy-eating/diet-tips/how-many-almonds-are-actually-your-almond-milk


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been eating coconut rice, which is made with coconut milk, for years. I suppose any milk colored liquid is called "milk." BTW... coconut rice is right up there with beans and rice to keep from getting bored with rice.


----------

